# Music by Genre > Old-Time, Roots, Early Country, Cajun, Tex-Mex >  Anyone know an old country music tune "Wheels"?

## stringalong

I had a friend in the 1970s who played "Wheels."  He was from Iowa, and was 55 years old at that time.  I can find no reference to it on the internet.  Anyone know it? :Mandosmiley:

----------


## GDAE

Do you remember any of the lyrics?

----------


## Mike Bunting

I remember an instrumental called Wheels from the 50's but at the time it was played on rock and fool stations.

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

Didn't Linda R do Wheels? in the 70's

----------


## Scott Holt

Are you referring to "rolling on rubber wheels" by the Stanley Bros.?

----------


## Rick Schmidlin

or Heart Like A Wheel?

----------


## allenhopkins

There's a Gram Parsons tune called _Wheels,_ recorded by the Flying Burrito Brothers and the Knoxville Grass, for two, as well as by Parsons.  The String-A-Longs had a Ventures-like instrumental hit called _Wheels_ in 1961.  A quick Google search will bring up YouTube "videos" of each.  If neither of them is what you're looking for, there may be more to the title than that one word.

----------


## MnRoss

I learned "Wheel's" from an old lp by Sam Mcgee 40 years ago. It's an instrumental and Sam played it finger style guitar. A familiar tune if you were around in the 50's. Here are a couple of references to it. The 2nd one you can listen to it and buy it. Key of A if I remember right

http://sondahl.com/sammcgee.html

http://www.cduniverse.com/search/xx/...ar+Pickers.htm

----------


## MikeEdgerton

The only one I know is the one Allen referenced.

----------


## Mike Bunting

It was the String-a-longs tune that I remember.

----------


## allenhopkins

Sam McGee is playing a (great!) fingerstyle guitar version of the String-A-Longs' instrumental.

----------


## mandolirius

The OP says he "played" Wheels (rather than saying he "sung" it) so I'm guessing it's the instrumental, not the Gram Parsons song. That tune still gets played. I've got several versions but I'd have to go through my collection to find the artists. I think Chet Atkins or someone like that may have done it.

----------


## hokelore

I was taught a tune called Wheels from a guitar teacher in the early 80s. I'd never heard the tune before he taught me, and unfortunately, I don't remember how it goes anymore. No dots or tab; he taught strictly by "watch me."

----------


## AlanN

Another grass version is by Bill Emerson, Mark Newton, Emory Lester on their (I think) only release. Good record.

----------


## allenhopkins

Here's the String-A-Longs' version:




Should be played on an AM car radio, IMHO.

----------


## Dennis Ladd

I have the Sam McGee version tabbed out. It's in A and it's the best solo fingerpicked guitar version I've ever run into. I could send a photocopy to anyone what wants it.

Dennis
dladd@swlaw.edu

----------


## SincereCorgi

Man, I _hate_ this song, solely because somebody at the local jam sings a really melodramatic, folksinger/belter version of that lasts twenty minutes whenever she shows up. That Flying Burrito Bros version is surprisingly tolerable.

----------


## EdHanrahan

Here's a current performance.
http://elderly.com/recordings/items/ROUN-CD0652.htm

Saw them last month in Montclair, NJ... great show!

----------


## stringalong

No, the man who played it was not a singer, so I don't know of any lyrics.  Thank you for your response, GDAE.

----------


## stringalong

She did one called Heart like a Wheel.  Not the same tune.  Thank you for writing!

----------


## JeffD

> ... is surprisingly tolerable.


 :Laughing:  My family has said that about my playing.

----------


## stringalong

> Here's the String-A-Longs' version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be played on an AM car radio, IMHO.


YAY!  That's the one!!!  Thanks a bunch and a lot!

----------


## stringalong

Dear Friends, Allen Hopkins found it!   It's by the String A Longs.  See his post, where the original 45" record plays it.  Sorry I can't reply to each of you.  I did not realize I had not subscribed to this thread.  Thanks so much to all who took you time to reply.

Marian

----------


## EdHanrahan

Gram Parsons' *"Wheels"*:

We've all got wheels to take ourselves away
We've got telephones to say what we can't say
We've all got higher and higher every day
Come on, wheels, take this boy away

We're not afraid to ride
We're not afraid to die
So come on, wheels, take me home today
Come on, wheels, take this boy away

Now when I feel that my time is almost up
And destiny is in my right hand
I'll turn to him who made my fate so strong
Come on, wheels, make this boy a man

We're not afraid to ride
We're not afraid to die
Come on, wheels, take me home today
Come on, wheels, take this boy away
Come on, wheels, take this boy away

----------


## devilsbox

Did Dwight Yoakum do a version of it ?

----------


## stringalong

Hi, Allen,

I found a lot of references to the String-A-Longs on Google.  Here's some info from wikipedia.  Isn't amazing this great tune has gone into obscurity?

The String-A-Longs were an instrumental group from Plainview, Texas, produced by Norman Petty on Warwick Records. They consisted of Richard Stephens, lead guitar, Keith McCormack and Jimmy Torres, rhythm guitars, Aubrey de Cordova, bass guitar and Don Allen, drums.[1]

Their biggest hit single was their first, "Wheels", in 1961 (released in 1960). The tune peaked at #3 on the Billboard Hot 100 and was the number 8 single of 1961 according to Billboard.[2] The track reached number 8 in the UK Singles Chart.[3] It sold over one million copies, and was awarded a gold disc.[4] In Britain later the same year the tune was revived by the Joe Loss Orchestra as "Wheels Cha Cha"; it reached #21. It became popular in France later in 1961 under the title "Dans le cœur de ma blonde". Billy Vaughn was at number one in the German singles charts with the song for 14 weeks; in the USA he reached #28.

The String-A-Longs followed up "Wheels" with "Brass Buttons" (U.S. #35), "Should I", and "Replica".

----------


## allenhopkins

So Marian, all we need is a "where are they now?"

----------


## OldGrayMare1954

I am so glad that I found this site. I hope that I can post here, but I don't play any instrument. Years and years and years ago, I heard Wheels (the vocal version--not the instrumental one by The String-A-Longs). The only lyrics that I can remember are: "All aboard, the honeymoon train is here, all aboard, the honeymoon train is here. Listen to the music of the wheels."

Right around the same time, I heard a vocal version of Down Yonder. The lyrics (little that I can recall) were: "Down yonder, someone's waiting for me . . . la la la and the Robert E. Lee."

I hope that someone out there remembers these and can help me find the actual songs. This would have been the mid-to-late 1960s.

----------


## allenhopkins

_Wheels_ vocal version by Johnny Duncan:



_Down Yonder_ vocal version by Champ Butler (or Norman Brooks):



Those _"Daddy and Mammy, Ephraim and Sammy"_ lyrics put it in the same league as other songs like _Waiting For the Robert E. Lee_ and _Mississippi Mud_ -- 20th century versions of the minstrel-show, _ersatz_-African-American ethos.

Cool melody, though.

----------


## OldGrayMare1954

> _Wheels_ vocal version by Johnny Duncan:
> 
> 
> 
> _Down Yonder_ vocal version by Champ Butler (or Norman Brooks):
> 
> 
> 
> Those _"Daddy and Mammy, Ephraim and Sammy"_ lyrics put it in the same league as other songs like _Waiting For the Robert E. Lee_ and _Mississippi Mud_ -- 20th century versions of the minstrel-show, _ersatz_-African-American ethos.
> ...


This is fantastic! Thank you, thank you, thank you!

----------


## allenhopkins

> This is fantastic! Thank you, thank you, thank you!


You're welcome.  Actual thanx to YouTube and Google.

----------


## Andy Alexander

Dan Tyminski does another song called "Wheels" which is the title track of an album he did maybe 5 years ago.

----------

Drew Egerton

----------


## mandolirius

> Dan Tyminski does another song called "Wheels" which is the title track of an album he did maybe 5 years ago.


Which is clearly not the one being discussed.

----------


## chris scott

leo kottke did Wheels on one of his first albums I believe. I listened to the the vocal version with the train and am pretty sure same tune just that leo kept instumental

----------


## Sandy Beckler

> There's a Gram Parsons tune called _Wheels,_ recorded by the Flying Burrito Brothers and the Knoxville Grass, for two, as well as by Parsons.  The String-A-Longs had a Ventures-like instrumental hit called _Wheels_ in 1961.  A quick Google search will bring up YouTube "videos" of each.  If neither of them is what you're looking for, there may be more to the title than that one word.


A true classic...Gram Parsons, The Burrito Brothers...Sneaky Pete....Oh how I long for those days.

Sandy

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I have a recording of Hank Marvin (The Shadows) playing ithe instrumental "Wheels" on one his albums...  Oops - Steel Wheel...

----------


## jhfiddler

I have a Chet Atkins instrumental of it.  Don't know if this is the "Wheels" you are looking for. It is a great version.

----------


## ralph johansson

There used to be a YouTube video of the McGee Brothers playing it on the Wilburn Brothers show. I can't find it, but here is another version of that tune:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzL4ntNwpH8

----------


## Bob Buckingham

It was the B side on an old 45 I had a lifetime ago.  Good tune. I think the Ventures did it too.

----------


## Ray(T)

Mention “Wheels” to anyone of a certain age in the UK and people think of Hank Marvin and visualise this - https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=flxqNMqxTRY

I doubt that this is the tune the o/p was looking for all those years ago!

----------


## jhfiddler

@Mike Bunting: I found the lyrics on this website: https://www.classic-country-song-lyr...icschords.html (this site enables you to change the Key as well - very useful).  I also found it on YouTube by Emmylou Harris-very nicely done with a mandolin lead after 1st verse & chorus.  I have an instrumental of Wheels by Chet Atkins, but don't believe it is the same song.  I recorded it from YouTube with my recorder on my laptop. I am unable to attach the M4A format file as I recorded it.

----------

